# My Monsters



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i took these with the phone cam i bought my daughter for xmas, better than my digi cam pics.

rtg plus dat and a tig shot (now settled on the bottom after 2 months)

RTG









































Dat

































and tig for good measure. its just settled down and stopped swimming up the side.it now has a little cave


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2005)

Hehe, whos that little guy in the 8th pic, he's lookin at me like "Plz save me"


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Super Nice collection


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Hehe, whos that little guy in the 8th pic, he's lookin at me like "Plz save me"


its a 4'' geophagus thats doing quite well, theres another 4.5'' geo lurking somewhere in there too

thanks


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

Dam you phone cam takes better pics then my digi cam. Sweet looking fish too! Love the aro.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2005)

DiXoN said:


> Hehe, whos that little guy in the 8th pic, he's lookin at me like "Plz save me"


its a 4'' geophagus thats doing quite well, theres another 4.5'' geo lurking somewhere in there too

thanks
[/quote]

Yep, I think I see him in that same pic to the right









Sweet tank my friend!


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

wow how big aere those?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Jack Herer said:


> wow how big aere those?


i just added my fish and sizes in my sig below


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

cool thanks


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Those pics are the best I have ever seen from a cam phone
what kind is it?

Your fish look flawless


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

psychofish said:


> Those pics are the best I have ever seen from a cam phone
> what kind is it?
> 
> Your fish look flawless


thanks, the phone is a w800i sony walkman phone with 2mp camera


----------



## FED_N (Nov 30, 2005)

tank size ???


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice Tank and fish


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

FED_N said:


> Nice Tank and fish


thanks


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

That's some £'s worth of stock you got there Dixon. Impressive.

Ta.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

DAZZA said:


> That's some £'s worth of stock you got there Dixon. Impressive.
> 
> Ta.


thanks its about to grow in cost again soon i just ordered another 3 fish some uaru fernadezyapezi i get them in february but that will be it no more fish just more filtration


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

nice D

i got my tig btw.. can i get shots of yours?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

RAYMAN45 said:


> nice D
> 
> i got my tig btw.. can i get shots of yours?


nice one getting the tig.
i have a digi slr coming on wednesday and will get some good shots of the tig then


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

nice aro!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Great tank, Dixon








In really dig that Tigrinus


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

thanks jonas


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

thats impressive! cant believe a cell phone took those, makes me wonder what the heck im doing wrong with my camera lol


----------

